# 3-dot night sights for 85 Cheetah



## bigdude (Sep 1, 2009)

I bought a new Beretta 85fs Cheetah and it came with 2-dot sights. I want to upgrade it to 3-dot night sights. Hi-Viz, Trijon and Meprolight do not carry sights for my pistol. Anyone know where i can purchase 3-dot night sights?

.....update, I found a local gunsmith (Tooltech Gunsight) to install 3-dot Trijicon Night Sights on my slide.


----------

